# Anyone else see this



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/Shootwelfareranchers/?fref=ts&ref=br_tf


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

All fun and games till someone gets shot while "hunting" someone else's livelihood.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Could bring back range wars and lynching of cattle rustlers.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't say I haven't thought about it. Leave an un-branded calf on the range or renounce a grazing contract and I believe the old "Maverick" laws entitle me to help myself, right?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

The key is "rustlers". Un-permitted, un-branded cows belong to who?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Just plain arsed stupid.:?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just like game cams and tree stands, they aren't mine, I'm not touching them.

Seems like common sense.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it's funny. I'm pretty sure this is a joke trying to get under the skin of the Bundy beotches and their dumbass followers. You guys are taking this too serious.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

blackdog said:


> I think it's funny. I'm pretty sure this is a joke trying to get under the skin of the Bundy beotches and their dumbass followers. You guys are taking this too serious.


You're probably right. It's probably a joke. But, I bet there are a lot of impressionable trigger happy people out there that a dumb enough to not realize it's a joke.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

You see the joke, right? The Y'all Qaida can waive around their weapons and talk about shooting BLM range techs and everyone yawns... but consider shooting an illegal cow and the ranching community loses it's collective mind. Look at some of those responses "if I catch you shooting a cow, you'll definitely be swinging from a tree!" Because shooting a cow should be a capital offense? My bike is worth more than that and I wouldn't consider killing someone over it. No sense of proportion...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Trooper said:


> You see the joke, right? The Y'all Qaida can waive around their weapons and talk about shooting BLM range techs and everyone yawns... but consider shooting an illegal cow and the ranching community loses it's collective mind. Look at some of those responses "if I catch you shooting a cow, you'll definitely be swinging from a tree!" Because shooting a cow should be a capital offense? My bike is worth more than that and I wouldn't consider killing someone over it. No sense of proportion...


Hey, calm down, I was the one that mentioned lynching and I am not a rancher, I was just commenting on the link and people taking the law into their own hands, I'm not advocating for either side, just observing.

And I sure wouldn't steal someone's cow or bike or anything left unattended. JMHO


----------

